# What colors are these does?



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

This doe looks a little more brown in this picture than she truly is... she is a grayish-whitish mix (also, if you could tell me the color of the babies, it would be a great help... they have black eyes)










Here is the front of this doe










The back of the above doe (sorry its blurry, this doe is a psycho, and runs for cover when she sees someone approaching!!)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

What color eyes does the 1st doe have? 
What color was the buck?


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

First doe has black eyes, and she was bred with a pale Orange (broken) buck with red eyes. The babies are MUCH brighter than their daddy.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

The babies look like Recessive yellows to me.
I could be wrong, Im looking at the pictures on my phone,which always throws off the coloring,lol. 
I'll have to look again when I can get on my home computer and see what colors the does look like.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Does the first doe have an undercoat? It looks like she might. If she does, she's agouti-based (A/*) with some sort of c-locus dilution (likely either beige or chinchilla).

The second doe looks like she has faint points, but she also looks like she has a lot of white spotting. It is possible that she has both.

Do you know anything about their parents?


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, I know nothing about any of their parents, other than the babies i bred of course. I wish I did know more about them, but they came from a pet store. They were all purchased at different times, and no one knew who the parents were.

To me, she is mainly white, but it does seem that she has points, but then she has that little bit of grayish striping on her back. I've been confused about her since I bought her, but she was so pretty, I couldn't let her there to become snake food.

If this would help, she was bred with a very pale gray (broken) buck, with red eyes. Their babies were black (LH), Orange, and agouti, all solid (self) colored.


----------



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

I usually use mice as feeders. But I must say whatever color they are they are pretty.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The yellow babies are pretty. The rest is too out of focus to say much.


----------



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

I'm lookin at them on my cell and they all look clear to me. Maybe you should get your monitor looked at.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive looked at both my phone and home computer and the pictures are to hard to tell,sorry.


----------



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

The only one that is even kinda blurry to me is the last one. Lack of corrective lenses my be everyones issue.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They'll appear more in-focus if you're using a small screen (like a cell phone). On a normal sized screen they're out-of-focus and blurry.


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I will post more pics in the morning (its 1:30 am)... what is the best way to take pictures using a cell phone? Would more distance give it a better appearance, or would i need to be closer to them? The pictures i took, if I remember correctly, I took fairly close, so if i don't get a responce to this question, i will try a bigger distance and see how that works. I'm really curious about the white doe... she is so pretty (in my opinion), I really would like a color to go with her looks.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Sometimes if you use a $1 bill (assuming you're in the US based on the 1:30am time) in the picture for color contrast, that helps. I'd try about 18-24" away in natural light (ie outside) if possible. If the mice are skittish, put them in a big mixing bowl or something. When I take pics of babies, that's what I do.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I found out that pictures too close to the subject are blurry. Found out when I tried to take pictures of a comic book... long story. So I try to be a little less than an arm's distance from the mice, and put them in something where they can't run away, like Jack said. Use the brightest light you can find, but turn off the flash on your camera, as it can diliute the colors (in my experience). Also, my first pictures were all of possessed mice :evil: (blurred heads, two tails, ghostly reflections) until I found a setting on my camera that takes a whole bunch of shots really fast, like a professional camera. But bright light helps a lot. Then I use a photo editing program (Adobe Photoshop CS for me  ) and I crop the picture just to the mice, and resize the longest side of the picture to about 400-600 pixles. That seems to work out pretty well for me, in mice picture taking.


----------

